# problem with my 248 skid steer throttle lever



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey guys,

I read the thread on the 226 throttle cable problem..... mines alittle different... the fast/slow lever up by the joystick doesn't engage anymore to hold the throttle in one place... took the floor plate off and looked underneath and it looks like the lever cable goes to the pedal. Could I have thrown the cable from the pedal? stripped a gear or whatever is in there? .... It was getting late so this is about as much info as I can give you until weds when I can look at it again...

any thoughts on what to look for?

TIA
Mike


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

The cable broke or the clip that holds it on rusted off. I would think the clip rusted off. You will need to pull the floor board.There are no gears just a simple lever system.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks... took it apart last night and found the cable end by the lever snapped off..... called ther dealer and they told me $221.53 plus freight... I asked if any vasilene (sp?) came with it?... they weren't amused!... what are you gong to do?... I had to order the part but thats just crazy!


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

If its the cable that broke go to your local heay truck parts store they can make it for you around $50. If it's the pedal set up it's around 150 to 175 depending on if they like you.


----------



## rjm022 (Dec 3, 2005)

i was lucky-when i just did my foot pedal replacement on my cat 226-the assembly was 123.00! a pleasant surprise i guess you would say- i was expecting in the 175.00 range.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

UPDATE... what PITA!.... got the joystick (fast/slow) cable in but it took me 5 hours and alot of asprin from being bent over for so long to get all the dirt out of the botton of the machine (the dirt was effecting the throttle pedal cable from going back to its normal position) .... literally 5 gallons of crap!.... the drain holes got pluged with leaves and all the dirt just kept on coming in!... in the spring I'm taking it apart again and giving it a good wash down....


----------

